# Disappointed with fluval 306 flow



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

I just bought a 306 the other day and according to their ratings, they flow just over 300gph. I already had a 305 running and has been running for several years now but by looking at the flow out of the return line, the 305 appears to be out flowing the 306 by a significant amount. The only difference in filter media is the 305 has API Chem Stars in the top tray where the 306 has Carbon pouches. What are your thoughts on this, think the carbon instead of Chem Stars would reduce flow that much? Or are these new 306's over rated.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm a scientist, so I'd test it out with the same media configuration in both. Then feel free to write up a review on the product reviews section.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not a scientist but I would take out the carbon pouches.


----------



## mrose222 (Feb 2, 2011)

Kanorin said:


> I'm a scientist, so I'd test it out with the same media configuration in both. Then feel free to write up a review on the product reviews section.


agree with Kanorin, use the same parameters (exact same tray setups) for each filter and assess the flow. I have been running a Fluval 305 for the past 3 years and have always kept up routine maintenance, including blowing out the intake and outflow tubes. Flow rate has always been strong and filtration has been stellar!

TRAY 1: Fluval bio sponges (both sides)
TRAY 2: Biomax (both sides)
TRAY 3: Polishing pads (both sides)

This setup has proven to work best for my tank so far. Good luck and let us know how you make out with the 306 filter. Cheers!


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

smitty814 said:


> I'm not a scientist but I would take out the carbon pouches.


I agree; however, in this instance I'm using the carbon to remove brown discoloration from new driftwood while the tank cycles. Once cycled, I had planned on removing the carbon and replacing them with polishing pads.

I will definitely do some sort of comparison with identical set ups to see how they compare. My 305 has been a wonderful filter for several years, no complaints what-so-ever. That was the reason I went with another Fluval.

Set up on the 305 has been 
Tray 1 Bio Foam
Tray 2 BIo Max
Tray 3 Chem Stars

I wanted the additional 306 to be able to swap out media without disturbing the other filter. I have a seriously high ph out of the tap so I thought about running peat, some bio foam and maybe polishing pads and always have an option to switch it up without too much concern.


----------



## jfraze10temp (May 5, 2014)

also make sure your only using the absolute amount of hose needed for input and out put
this will increase flow a bit as well


----------

